# Noodlers Blue Ghost Ink



## Jarheaded (May 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what Noodlers Blue Ghost(eternal) is supposed to do? Is it an ink to write with or is it made for mixing with something else? In the bottle I just received, it looks like yellow tinted water. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 5, 2008)

It is a bulletproof ink that is transparent, but fluoresces blue under ultraviolet light.


----------



## ed4copies (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> It is a bulletproof ink that is transparent, but fluoresces blue under ultraviolet light.



Lou,

You are a good friend.  Please do NOT put a piece of paper, with this ink on it into your vest pocket and drive around looking to get shot!!!!!

It ain't gonna work!!!!

So, what does "bulletproof" mean to the uninitiated?????  Please??


----------



## Draken (May 5, 2008)

In this case, bulletproof means the typical solvents used by crooks to "wash" checks won't work with this ink.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 5, 2008)

Thank you, I guess I won't be using this too much. It sounded like a cool color when I ordered it. At least the Sailor Jentle Blue is actually blue.


----------



## jeffj13 (May 6, 2008)

Since you can't see it, what would the average person use this for?
Seems to be that this ink is an answer in search of a problem.

jeff


----------



## bjackman (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> 
> Since you can't see it, what would the average person use this for?


I think the "average" fountain pen user is far from an "average person" [:I] 
How about a creative husband or wife wanting to write a fun love note to their spouse? 
Teens and pre-teens passing notes around certainly come to mind. 
I'm sure Maxwell Smart would buy this stuff by the quart to ensure he would never run out... [)]

There is little sound "reason" for most fountain pen ink out there that is not black, blue or some mixture of the two. It is a fun means of expression used in a writing instrument that sets you apart from 99.99% of the rest of the writing world.


----------



## Draken (May 6, 2008)

You could also use it to mark your possessions in case they are ever stolen.  Just take a UV light with you to the police station or the pawn shop.


----------



## gketell (May 6, 2008)

mix it with your normal ink and then write checks.  If you get someone who washes your check and then rewrites it you can show the original value.  

Write a nice note to your boss in normal ink and write what you really feel with this stuff.  [}]

Write invitations to a "sleuth party" in normal ink, write the directions/address in this ink.  only those worthy will show up.

Lots of fun to be had.
GK


----------

